# My Chernobyl Documentary & Photos



## Musty (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi everyone.

I'm new here, so hopefully this will make a great first contribution to the forums.

Here is my little documentary about Chernobyl. I went there for a couple of days last October and came back with several hours of footage. Shot in HD on DSLR's, narrated, music, pretty much everything done by myself with no budget whatsoever! The highlight of my trip was the basement of hospital 126, just the most contaminated place in Pripyat and definitely the most creepy. it was pitch black down there and rivaled a scene from Silent Hill. The basement scene is towards the end of the documentary.

Watch in 1080p full screen and turn up the volume!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YfulqRdDbsg[/ame]

Some photographs from the trip























































































Thanks for watching and looking!


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 27, 2012)

Beats most of the high budget documentaries that I've seen! 
Absolutely stunning piece. Can't wait for the DVD


----------



## night crawler (Aug 27, 2012)

Wow, welcome along a great introduction you make there and some great photo's of the place.


----------



## DamnedBuster (Aug 27, 2012)

This is simply amazing. Some of the best images I've ever seen from here. Beautifully composed, shot and processed. Hooking the laptop up to the TV now for what I am certain will be a very entertaining and fascinating 'movie'.


----------



## whitelaw (Aug 27, 2012)

Every image tells the tragedy of this place - the arrogance of the official response, and the human cost. The inevitable end to politically driven decision making and value engineering.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Aug 27, 2012)

WOW! Those photographs are stunning! I too am connecting the laptop to the TV to watch the documentary... I've been looking forward to it since reading your introduction! 

Cheers for posting these up


----------



## Musty (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Enjoy the documentary! You can see more photographs here http://www.musto.me/#/content/Chernobyl/


----------



## _Nyx_ (Aug 27, 2012)

WOW ! Simply superb !!


----------



## shane.c (Aug 27, 2012)

Very good photos,


----------



## Lara (Aug 27, 2012)

That was amazing!


----------



## GEMTX (Aug 27, 2012)

Scary..but then I am a Cancer survivor......


----------



## wea5el (Aug 27, 2012)

very very very good 

Just goes to prove that quality rather than quantity is the best way to document the history and legacy of Chernobyl and Pripyat.


----------



## Dawnwarrior (Aug 27, 2012)

So Good. Man, What A stunning Report. Awesome Pikkies & Brilliant Video.


----------



## Bones out (Aug 28, 2012)

Musty said:


> Thanks everyone. Enjoy the documentary! You can see more photographs here http://www.musto.me/#/content/Chernobyl/



Are you South London by any chance?

BTW,damn fine work fella


----------



## Musty (Aug 28, 2012)

Bonesout said:


> Are you South London by any chance?
> 
> BTW,damn fine work fella



Thanks all!

I'm in north west London


----------



## Bones out (Aug 28, 2012)

Musty said:


> Thanks all!
> 
> I'm in north west London




As I say again, damn fine work that. I'm a bit obsessed with Chernobyl and Prypyat like another fine fellow who moderates on this forum!

I thought I may have known you, but I dont...


----------



## Musty (Aug 28, 2012)

Bonesout said:


> As I say again, damn fine work that. I'm a bit obsessed with Chernobyl and Prypyat like another fine fellow who moderates on this forum!
> 
> I thought I may have known you, but I dont...



Thanks! Yeah, I'm pretty obsessed about it too and have been for about 4 years now. I almost went back this year, but a friend persuaded me to go to America instead in October, so to compensate, we're going to explore the Nevada desert a bit with a stop at Area 51 and the nearest town, Rachel. It's pretty abandoned so that will be very interesting.


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks for that report I remember the day it happened and thought what a mess going to watch the dvd now.


----------



## teeheehee (Aug 28, 2012)

Wow for a first report this is awesome well done


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Aug 28, 2012)

wow wow!! love it!


----------



## Jet48 (Aug 28, 2012)

Great pictures didn't realise that the town is that close to the power plant.
I think the picture of the cooling tower is stunning.


----------



## John_D (Aug 28, 2012)

Great report and an absolutely stunning documentary Can't wait for the 'mercan offering when you get back from the good 'ole US of A


----------



## urbexfairy (Aug 28, 2012)

Stunning pictures!


----------



## Musty (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks everyone! Yep, really looking forward to doing some UFO chasing followed by a big greasy burger!


----------

